# Sagina subulata in Vivarium?



## Ashton (Aug 29, 2014)

Would Sagina subulata (Irish moss)work in a vivarium for a Theraphosa species? So far I've gathered they need sandy, well drained conditions but will live in almost any conditions. I have some in my garden with a mix of peat, potting soil and vermiculite and it seems to grow and spread like wild fire when there is a rainy week. Keep in mind Denver is dry a lot of the time.


----------

